# unsure of



## NormousD (Nov 12, 2017)

You can switch a neutral.

Gotta be more specific on the wording for where you CANNOT switch a neutral.

Also, that crazy code book seems to always reference neutrals as "identified conductors".


----------



## PokeySmokey (Nov 14, 2017)

NormousD said:


> You can switch a neutral.
> 
> Gotta be more specific on the wording for where you CANNOT switch a neutral.
> 
> Also, that crazy code book seems to always reference neutrals as "identified conductors".


 
Normous, Identified conductor is the correct term used on a 2 wire 120 volt circuit.

(Ground wire is not counted.)

The wiring to most of the lights and receptacles in a residence is 2 wire 120 volt circuitry. The wire connected to the Neutral on those circuits is correctly referred to as the Identified Conductor.

Neutral is used in a multi-wire circuit where you have 2 or more live conductors such as found in a 240/120 volt 3 wire single phase circuit or a 600/347 volt 4 wire 3 phase wye circuit

The wire connected to the neutral in a 240/120 volt circuit such as what supplies an electric range or an electric dryer or a split kitchen receptacle is correctly called a Neutral. The same goes for the supply to the meter and service panel.

Check the CEC where Neutral and Identified Conductor is used.


----------



## PokeySmokey (Nov 14, 2017)

Kander, check section 14 of the CEC


----------

